# HELP! My dog growls and barks at me when I'm eating



## purplenina (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone! My boyfriend and I found a pom mix running around in the streets... It's been three weeks now, and no one has claimed him. We took him to the vet and no microchip was found. Anyway, we decided to keep him! He is staying inside our room until he is potty trained, and after, we will let him roam around the house. Our problem is, he growls and barks at us when we are eating in our room! I'm not sure what to do! We prefer eating in our room than outside. Any help would be great!


----------



## rambler (Dec 28, 2008)

purplenina said:


> Our problem is, he growls and barks at us when we are eating in our room! I'm not sure what to do! We prefer eating in our room than outside. Any help would be great!


He only growls at you when you take the food to your room but not when you eat at the kitchen table?

Maybe he's trying to teach you some good housekeeping manners!


----------



## Kboukes (Feb 1, 2009)

IGNORE IGNORE IGNORE!

Thats him saying, 'i am king give me food, this is not your domain (dining table)'. 

Dont look at him, dont talk to him and see how long it takes for him to get bored.

Otherwise, at the very moment he starts up, find something, maybe like a spray bottle and spray him the instant he starts. Soon enough he will associate the spray bottle with barking at you while you eat.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with ignoring him. You are going to have to out-do him in the patience department, but he will eventually quit once he doesn't get a response.


----------



## purplenina (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice! We are first dog owners, so we'll be posting a lot on here I think. Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Whenever he does this, I would send him out of the room and close the door. He loses the privilege of being with you when you eat if he can't behave.


----------



## stephenad (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem in my new dog. Have you had any luck?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I also agree with removing him when he starts barking. If he can't play by the rules then he cant be with you, he will soon learn.


----------

